# Wobble Board



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

If you are looking for him to stand on it with all four feet, then I'd say at least a couple of inches wider that he is long (front feet to back feet). Note that these are pretty easy to DIY. Cut a heavy piece of plywood to the correct size, then put a tennis ball in a sock and staple the sock to the underside/center of the board. I Googled DIY dog wobble board for you and saw another design that used a table top from Home Depot and glued something non-slip on the top and half a tennis ball underneath.

If you want to use the smaller ones (like they make for people) I snagged a couple of hard plastic ones from a local store called "5 Below" for about $5 each.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

pawsnpaca said:


> If you are looking for him to stand on it with all four feet, then I'd say at least a couple of inches wider that he is long (front feet to back feet). Note that these are pretty easy to DIY. Cut a heavy piece of plywood to the correct size, then put a tennis ball in a sock and staple the sock to the underside/center of the board. I Googled DIY dog wobble board for you and saw another design that used a table top from Home Depot and glued something non-slip on the top and half a tennis ball underneath.
> 
> If you want to use the smaller ones (like they make for people) I snagged a couple of hard plastic ones from a local store called "5 Below" for about $5 each.


Thank you. Do it yourself in this household is like the movie Dumb and Dumber at times. 😅 I will look up a DIY though.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I use the round ones for puppies sold for people and PT easy on amazon.com.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> I use the round ones for puppies sold for people and PT easy on amazon.com.


Robin, do you use them for Avidog/Puppy culture type puppy raising? Or is it part of your own puppy raising routine? I'm not sure if either of those use Wobble boards, but I love the idea of puppy raising with them.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

You can also make really simple boards that just rock back and forth like a mini-see-saw: Just For Fun Agility - Wobble Board and Teeter Training

Fun fact... The agility wobble board was "invented" by Brenda Buja back in the early days of agility, and some still refer to them as "Buja boards." Brenda was my first "serious" agility instructor and she's the one who told me to just put a tennis ball in a sock and staple it to the bottom of the board!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

pawsnpaca said:


> You can also make really simple boards that just rock back and forth like a mini-see-saw: Just For Fun Agility - Wobble Board and Teeter Training
> 
> Fun fact... The agility wobble board was "invented" by Brenda Buja back in the early days of agility, and some still refer to them as "Buja boards." Brenda was my first "serious" agility instructor and she's the one who told me to just put a tennis ball in a sock and staple it to the bottom of the board!


Thank you. That is a fun fact! Very cool.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

If are only using it for tricks, don't put too much into it! You can't use the trick again for the upper levels. Elite Performer is the only one you can reuse tricks for and only Advanced and Performer tricks. Tricks are so much fun!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> I use the round ones for puppies sold for people and PT easy on amazon.com.


I use those, too, and will mix it up with an upside down Bosu ball. New Bosu balls are ridiculously expensive so I'll look for one at a garage sale or a store that sells used exercise equipment.

Also, as the parent of a child with special needs, there are a lot of great physical therapy toys meant for kids that work well with a litter of puppies. Gonge River Stones, as an example, are a great addition to the puppy play pen.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Abeille said:


> If are only using it for tricks, don't put too much into it! You can't use the trick again for the upper levels. Elite Performer is the only one you can reuse tricks for and only Advanced and Performer tricks. Tricks are so much fun!


Thank you! He definitely seems to enjoy doing tricks the most.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

GoldenDude said:


> I use those, too, and will mix it up with an upside down Bosu ball. New Bosu balls are ridiculously expensive so I'll look for one at a garage sale or a store that sells used exercise equipment.
> 
> Also, as the parent of a child with special needs, there are a lot of great physical therapy toys meant for kids that work well with a litter of puppies. Gonge River Stones, as an example, are a great addition to the puppy play pen.


I've been wanting to add a Bosu ball to my home gym -- and yes, they are expensive.


----------

